# Analog or Digital RS SPL meter



## NJANDY (Aug 26, 2010)

I am going to try out REW and an SPL meter for the first time. Should i purchase the digital or analog SPL meter from radio shack? 

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Either meter will work fine, using our calibration file. BTW, welcome to the Forum!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## alg8er (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you like analog watches, or digital watches? That will tell you which meter you'll like better.


----------

